# dawgs nsd thread



## rex upshaw (Feb 1, 2012)

signed LOIs-

Keith Marshall
Mark Beard
Faton Bauta
John Theus
Collin Barber
Todd Gurley
Greg Pyke
John Atkins
Blake Tibbs
Josh Clemons (waiting for gramps sig)
Sheldon Dawson
Hicks
Josh Dawson
Jordan Jenkins
Leonard Floyd
James Deloach
Jonathan Taylor
Ty Smith
Marshall Morgan


----------



## jbird1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Bring on the BIG UGLIES!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 1, 2012)

Todd Gurley in the house!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 1, 2012)

Greg Pyke just signed


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 1, 2012)

Big John John Atkins just signed. From my hometown!!


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry did not see this until after I posted.  Word is Dawson has flipped and will sign with UGA.


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Feb 1, 2012)

JHC to Georgia.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 1, 2012)

Benhillcountyhunter said:


> JHC to Georgia.



Was really worried about him.  You just never know with these kids.


----------



## BSFR98 (Feb 1, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 1, 2012)

Dawson is in!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 1, 2012)

Benhillcountyhunter said:


> JHC to Georgia.



Congrats.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 1, 2012)

Tibbs and Sheldon Dawson are in


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 1, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> Congrats.



Thanks, was hearing he was headed y'alls way.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 1, 2012)

Awesome news on JHC!!! JaQuay to Auburn.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes sah!! I want to know who the mystery recruit is!


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Feb 1, 2012)

Josh Dawson UGA!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2012)

Fliped another one. Grantham is our Saban!!!!!!


----------



## nickel back (Feb 1, 2012)

looking good so far


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2012)

We need Avery Young and I will be just fine with this class. Oh and the mystery recruit!! Oh and Grantham is a recruiting machine!


----------



## gacowboy (Feb 1, 2012)

We are looking good so far! Coach Grantham is awesome! 
We need to see Avery Young come on board.


----------



## willbuck (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't anyone give up on Darby (stud cornerback).  Our 2 newest running backs are friends with him and have been working him hard.  

We are not anyone's radar with him and he could be the mystery nail in the coffin for the day.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Feb 1, 2012)

I swore to not keep up with this....but I cant help it.


----------



## gacowboy (Feb 1, 2012)

Leonard Floyd is a Dawg Paper work is in ... 
Location: Eastman, Ga.
High School: Dodge County
Class: 2012
Position: Defensive End/Linebacker
Size: 6-5/221

Ty Smith is a Dawg ... Paper work in ... 
Tight end
Moultrie, Georgia
Colquitt Coun
Ht:6'3"
Wt:228 lbs

Dawson,Dawson and Clemons sounds like a Law Firm!!  

Can't wait till the fall!


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Feb 1, 2012)

willbuck said:


> Don't anyone give up on Darby (stud cornerback).  Our 2 newest running backs are friends with him and have been working him hard.
> 
> We are not anyone's radar with him and he could be the mystery nail in the coffin for the day.



I hope you are right, but as of right now he does not have an offer.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 1, 2012)

I knew I could count on rex for a thread.  I'm checking in a little late but I've been keeping up by phone.

JHC was great news.  I started doubting.  I hate we missed on Jaquay but I kind of saw that coming.

Way to flip Dawson.  Jeff called it.  Grantham is our Saban.

We have got to get Young.  And I think Darby is ours.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2012)

gacowboy said:


> Leonard Floyd is a Dawg Paper work is in ...
> Location: Eastman, Ga.
> High School: Dodge County
> Class: 2012
> ...



2 pm will be the next news....  Come on Young we need O linemen bad. Mystery recruit, and one or two more surprises would be good too.


----------



## BSFR98 (Feb 1, 2012)

Deloach & Taylor are in


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 1, 2012)

Dang meeting just ate up over hour worth of my time.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Mystery recruit,


This is the mystery recruit


----------



## Buck Nasty (Feb 1, 2012)

David Mills said:


> This is the mystery recruit



Hey if she lays the lumber, I'd take her.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 1, 2012)

Buck Nasty said:


> Hey if she lays the lumber, I'd take her.



Looks like she could


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 1, 2012)

Just wondering why David Mills is trolling the UGA nsd thread.


----------



## gacowboy (Feb 1, 2012)

Marshall Morgan : paper work is in K. 6-3/195 Fort Lauderdale, FL

Solid kicker! One of the best in the nation.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2012)

gacowboy said:


> Marshall Morgan : paper work is in K. 6-3/195 Fort Lauderdale, FL
> 
> Solid kicker! One of the best in the nation.


98% of his kickoffs were touch backs! That would make special teams alot easier to watch! The other kicker was at 90% touch backs last year too! I like it!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Just wondering why David Mills is trolling the UGA nsd thread.



Ol Davey is ok he was ones ofs mines favorites Bama boiz!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 1, 2012)

Hearing JHC's grandad is still trying to push him to fsu.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> 98% of his kickoffs were touch backs! That would make special teams alot easier to watch! The other kicker was at 90% touch backs last year too! I like it!



That's good to hear.  That will be a big help.  Seriously, I don't know what happened to Walsh.  That is one of the weirdest things I have ever seen.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 1, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Hearing JHC's grandad is still trying to push him to fsu.



LOL.  Hasn't he already signed?


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 1, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> LOL.  Hasn't he already signed?



Apparently not.  He announced on tv that he was coming to UGA, but the loi hasn't been faxed yet.


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Feb 1, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> LOL.  Hasn't he already signed?



Said his grandad did not sign the LOI


----------



## riprap (Feb 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Ol Davey is ok he was ones ofs mines favorites Bama boiz!!



He is checking in on who's getting the roll tide leftovers.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 1, 2012)

Benhillcountyhunter said:


> Said his grand dad did not sign the LOI



I had no idea that his grandad's signature was required.  You learn something new everyday.

Well I hope Josh goes where HE wants to go.  Wherever that may be.

Grandaddy needs to stay out of it and not try to make him do what HE wants.  If JHC wants to go to FSU then he should.  But he shouldn't be pressured into it by his grandpa.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 1, 2012)

riprap said:


> He is checking in on who's getting the roll tide leftovers.



The oversigning badger will take them all if he wantss them.  And we won't say one word about it because David and Saban might get us.


----------



## willbuck (Feb 1, 2012)

AY is a war eagle


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Feb 1, 2012)

willbuck said:


> AY is a war eagle



Yelp, just saw that. Great pickup for Auburn.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2012)

Thought we had a good chance with Young, congrats Auburn!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 1, 2012)

I would rather Auburn get Young than Florida.

Man we needed another lineman.  I really do not liek the idea of us loading up on JUCO linemen.  That has just never worked for us.  We bring in the HUGE guys that couldn't block me or Jeff.


----------



## jbird1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Why we whiff on O-lineman every year just baffles me.  We're just always gonna be razor thin I guess.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2012)

Not happy at all with the O lineme commits. I aint gonna lie I we had Young. But we dont and we are thin at O line again, and seems no end in sight.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 1, 2012)

jbird1 said:


> Why we whiff on O-lineman every year just baffles me.  We're just always gonna be razor thin I guess.



It's weird.  I know historically, Richt has never put much of a priority on recruiting linemen.  I can not understand why.  I thought he had finally learned his lesson but we are always so late to offer these guys.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I would rather Auburn get Young than Florida.
> 
> Man we needed another lineman.  I really do not liek the idea of us loading up on JUCO linemen.  That has just never worked for us.  We bring in the HUGE guys that couldn't block me or Jeff.


Me too!.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Thought we had a good chance with Young, congrats Auburn!



We wanted young at rt and he wants to play lt.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> We wanted young at rt and he wants to play lt.



I think they could have made an exception considering the lack of depth we have.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Not happy at all with the O lineme commits. I aint gonna lie I we had Young. But we dont and we are thin at O line again, and seems no end in sight.



We just never seem to learn that lesson.  We also seem to think that it doesn't matter because we can jsut sign JUCO guys.  Nothing against those boys, but how has that worked for us?

Yall remember Vince Vance?  Looked like King Kong and blocked like Curious George.  Scott Havercamp?  Was in Athens about two weeks and quit football.

JUCO aint the answer.


----------



## BSFR98 (Feb 1, 2012)

Woah!  Talk like JHC may not sign with georgia....still havn't fax his LOI!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> We just never seem to learn that lesson.  We also seem to think that it doesn't matter because we can jsut sign JUCO guys.  Nothing against those boys, but how has that worked for us?
> 
> Yall remember Vince Vance?  Looked like King Kong and blocked like Curious George.  Scott Havercamp?  Was in Athens about two weeks and quit football.
> 
> JUCO aint the answer.



I agree. First year for Friend recruiting, and I will give him a D. Theus was coming anuway. I know their going to go get at least one more juco ol. I would be happy if they just hold the schollys for next year. Georgia is loaded with recruits, but we needed OL now! Never going to be able compete with big boys if there is no depth. Still happy so far with this class, because we have soem studs. We have depth everywhere we needed to add depth. Except for one of the most important ,,,,,the OL!


----------



## nickel back (Feb 1, 2012)

Richt on depth problems on offensive line . . .

    “Let me tell you something, offensive line is a huge priority. But the thing is, if you’re going to try to sign the best you’ve got to recruit the best. There are times when you hit it on the head and there’s times when you don’t win the battle. We’re going against a lot of great programs. But I guarantee you, the guys that we’ve got are highly sought-after and guys we think can really help us.

    “You can sign a bunch of linemen just to say you signed a bunch of linemen. But when we bring somebody in we believe he can compete and play.

    “We’ve had some issues over the year unfortunately that were highly rated that had some injury issues. For whatever reason it happened and you can’t control it.”

Richt on redshirted offensive linemen . . .

    “Zach DeBell and Xzavier Ward got redshiorted last year. Those are potential tackles for us.

    “Xzavier Ward, people tend to forget about guys like that. Ward has probably put on 40 pounds and he’s been getting healthy. He looks good, big, tall, kid who’s very athletic. . . . Before you know it he’ll be competing for us


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Feb 1, 2012)

ESPN saying JHC isn't going to sign today.


----------



## WickedKwik (Feb 1, 2012)

ChiefOsceola said:


> ESPN saying JHC isn't going to sign today.



Hearing the same thing, grandpa wants him to go to UF.  This is not good!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2012)

ChiefOsceola said:


> ESPN saying JHC isn't going to sign today.



I hear granpa is pushing UF. Muschamp did write a big check when he went to church with them........


----------



## willbuck (Feb 1, 2012)

Darby to FSU.


----------



## jbird1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Just when I thought we were building a fence around that part of South Georgia...it's just too dang close to those Fla. schools!!!


----------



## jbird1 (Feb 1, 2012)

willbuck said:


> Darby to FSU.



Well I wonder who the mystery recruit is then?


----------



## willbuck (Feb 1, 2012)

jbird1 said:


> Well I wonder who the mystery recruit is then?



I have heard Darby was the wildcard since last Thursday.  I don't think there is anyone else out there that would be a shocker.  Now we will wait and see what JUCO's get offers to fill in some cracks.  There is also rumors there are some bama over signee's that might be willing to switch over.  Who knows.

CMR is reportedly getting on a plane and heading down South to meet with Clemmons family.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2012)

jbird1 said:


> Well I wonder who the mystery recruit is then?



Well we know it aint Darby!!!!


----------



## Buck Nasty (Feb 1, 2012)

I say JHC aint signing....


----------



## WickedKwik (Feb 1, 2012)

Kipp Adams reporting that he talked to JHC and he stated he was "100% committed to UGA", we shall see


----------



## jbird1 (Feb 1, 2012)

willbuck said:


> I have heard Darby was the wildcard since last Thursday.  I don't think there is anyone else out there that would be a shocker.  Now we will wait and see what JUCO's get offers to fill in some cracks.  There is also rumors there are some bama over signee's that might be willing to switch over.  Who knows.
> 
> CMR is reportedly getting on a plane and heading down South to meet with Clemmons family.



Bama's leftovers...sweeeet!


----------



## jbird1 (Feb 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Well we know it aint Darby!!!!



..Lol


----------



## T Tolbert (Feb 1, 2012)

ESPN just reported they talked to JHC and he said he is 100% dawg. Just got to get the paper work in


----------



## FootLongDawg (Feb 1, 2012)

JHC situation getting scary


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 1, 2012)

JHC is starting to seem like a diva.  I wonder how much of this is grandpa and how much of it is just him loving the spotlight.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 1, 2012)

Well am i the only one that found this signing day to be anti climactic?  I'm pretty happy with the class but man it was just kind of blah.

Glad to have the ones we got but the combo of missing on Patterson, us still not having enough linemen, and this JHC nonsense has kind of left me with a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 1, 2012)

nickel back said:


> Richt on depth problems on offensive line . . .
> 
> “Let me tell you something, offensive line is a huge priority. But the thing is, if you’re going to try to sign the best you’ve got to recruit the best. There are times when you hit it on the head and there’s times when you don’t win the battle. We’re going against a lot of great programs. But I guarantee you, the guys that we’ve got are highly sought-after and guys we think can really help us.
> 
> ...



Meh.  DeBell maybe.  Ward?  I doubt it.  Not right now.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I agree. First year for Friend recruiting, and I will give him a D. Theus was coming anuway. I know their going to go get at least one more juco ol. I would be happy if they just hold the schollys for next year. Georgia is loaded with recruits, but we needed OL now! Never going to be able compete with big boys if there is no depth. Still happy so far with this class, because we have soem studs. We have depth everywhere we needed to add depth. Except for one of the most important ,,,,,the OL!



Agreed.  With oversigning badger and Les loading up every year, I think we're crazy to sit on scholarships.

AS for JHC situation being scary, he needs to play where he wants to play.  And I won't be mad at him whatever his decision is.  It's potentially the next 3 to 5 years of his life.  But he needs to stop toying with everybody or grandpa needs to hush and let him make his own decision.  Which ever one it is.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 1, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> JHC is starting to seem like a diva.  I wonder how much of this is grandpa and how much of it is just him loving the spotlight.



Jhc isn't the problem, it's gramps that's the issue.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 1, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Jhc isn't the problem, it's gramps that's the issue.



If that's the case he needs to quit trying to make the kid do he wants him to do and let him make his own decision.  And JHC wants to go somewhere else, best of luck to him.  But it needs to be his decision.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 1, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well am i the only one that found this signing day to be anti climactic?  I'm pretty happy with the class but man it was just kind of blah.
> 
> Glad to have the ones we got but the combo of missing on Patterson, us still not having enough linemen, and this JHC nonsense has kind of left me with a bad taste in my mouth.



I agree, but when I look at who we did get, i'm pretty happy.  Guys like Jenkins, Marshall, theus, gurley and Taylor have me excited.  If jhc sends in his loi, I give this class an A, A- if not.

Happy to get both Dawson kids, but really think we should have thrown another ol and wr offer out there.  Patterson would have been a nice get, but he is a 1 yr rental.  I heard yesterday that we gave prefered walk-ons to a couple guys...1 was a TE from around Newman and the other I believe was a rb, maybe from Grayson?


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 1, 2012)

UGA, Congrats on your class. You all got some good ones.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> i think they could have made an exception considering the lack of depth we have.



theus!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Agreed.  With oversigning badger and Les loading up every year, I think we're crazy to sit on scholarships.
> 
> AS for JHC situation being scary, he needs to play where he wants to play.  And I won't be mad at him whatever his decision is.  It's potentially the next 3 to 5 years of his life.  But he needs to stop toying with everybody or grandpa needs to hush and let him make his own decision.  Which ever one it is.


I hate it too, but it's either that or juco. I know CMR is famous for giving walk ons schollys, but we need to add depth. Next year there will be plenty of talent to go around for all sec schools in our state. Grantham has proven that he pretty much takes what he wants recruiting. It's time to add depth up front on the O. Either wait or offer some jucos, but lord please dont let CMR just give the rest of the spots to walk ons. At least not all the spots left.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> theus!



I agree, and I dont think Young would have played right away. But still would have loved to have him. Theus will play in the first game this year though. Young would not.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2012)

fairhope said:


> UGA, Congrats on your class. You all got some good ones.



Thanks, can we borrow a few O linemen though? I know yall can spare one or two.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I hate it too, but it's either that or juco. I know CMR is famous for giving walk ons schollys, but we need to add depth. Next year there will be plenty of talent to go around for all sec schools in our state. Grantham has proven that he pretty much takes what he wants recruiting. It's time to add depth up front on the O. Either wait or offer some jucos, but lord please dont let CMR just give the rest of the spots to walk ons. At least not all the spots left.



Oh man aint that the truth?

Rex is probably right that Patterson is a one and done.  That makes me feel a little better about us fanning on him.  

I just wish we had another lineman or three and I can't believe we signed only one receiver.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh man aint that the truth?
> 
> Rex is probably right that Patterson is a one and done.  That makes me feel a little better about us fanning on him.
> 
> I just wish we had another lineman or three and I can't believe we signed only one receiver.



Honestly it doesnt bother me we only signed one wr. We are loaded right now. I know it would have been nice to add at least one more. The O line is more disapointing then anything to me. I'm very disipointed. I thought for sure Young was a Dawg. I am still in awe of what Grantham has done recruiting. It's crazy aint it? These kids believe in him. I would like to see one or two more DB in this class, but it didnt happen. What we have signed arre top notch talent. We took care of depth at tb, but didnt get more big uglies. Sorry it kills me! Maybe Grantham will help Friend recruit some O linemen....................


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Thanks, can we borrow a few O linemen though? I know yall can spare one or two.



We do have the O Line taken care of. I look for big things this year from our offense. Could be the best O line that we have seen at Bama in a long time and the depth is just unbelievable. I am excited about next year and this offense as AJ McCarron showed me he can get it done in the BCSNCG. We seem pretty solid at RB and I don't think we lose much at receiver. Should be fun to watch next year.

As far as UGA and their OLine? I don't know who you all lost this year but one thing that has been talked about before on here is S&C. You can have the biggest guys in the country but if they can't move they can't play. UGA has always had some big OLineman but as I think SGD posted in the early season, they were just not in good shape. I think that all changes with time for many teams in the SEC.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 1, 2012)

We had issues with our old s&c staff, but feel good about this group.  We seemed to have a ton of shoulder injuries under van halanger.  Although we didn't get more ol's this year, we redshirted 5 or 6 guys from last years class.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2012)

fairhope said:


> We do have the O Line taken care of. I look for big things this year from our offense. Could be the best O line that we have seen at Bama in a long time and the depth is just unbelievable. I am excited about next year and this offense as AJ McCarron showed me he can get it done in the BCSNCG. We seem pretty solid at RB and I don't think we lose much at receiver. Should be fun to watch next year.
> 
> As far as UGA and their OLine? I don't know who you all lost this year but one thing that has been talked about before on here is S&C. You can have the biggest guys in the country but if they can't move they can't play. UGA has always had some big OLineman but as I think SGD posted in the early season, they were just not in good shape. I think that all changes with time for many teams in the SEC.



We had a huge O linemen this year, but we also had guards playing tackle. Depth killed us up front this year, and looks like we will have true ot playing the position this year. Depth will still be a problem. As far as S&C I think Coach T has done better. It takes two years to really see the change, and this is year two. We shall see.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Honestly it doesnt bother me we only signed one wr. We are loaded right now. I know it would have been nice to add at least one more. The O line is more disapointing then anything to me. I'm very disipointed. I thought for sure Young was a Dawg. I am still in awe of what Grantham has done recruiting. It's crazy aint it? These kids believe in him. I would like to see one or two more DB in this class, but it didnt happen. What we have signed arre top notch talent. We took care of depth at tb, but didnt get more big uglies. Sorry it kills me! Maybe Grantham will help Friend recruit some O linemen....................



I agree that we needed linemen more than receivers.  But, after this year, Mitchell, Bennett, Brown, Wooten, Conely could all be gone.  I don't think they all will be, but I really wish we had gotten one more receiver.

But linemen were the most pressing.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 1, 2012)

fairhope said:


> UGA, Congrats on your class. You all got some good ones.



thanks


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 1, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I agree that we needed linemen more than receivers.  But, after this year, Mitchell, Bennett, Brown, Wooten, Conely could all be gone.  I don't think they all will be, but I really wish we had gotten one more receiver.
> 
> But linemen were the most pressing.



mitchell and conley have to play 2 more years in athens before they could leave...3 years removed from hs.  bennett isn't going anywhere soon.  brown and wooten have been a let down.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> mitchell and conley have to play 2 more years in athens before they could leave...3 years removed from hs.  bennett isn't going anywhere soon.  brown and wooten have been a let down.



Yep Mitchell, and Conley will be around next year too. We still have Scott-Wesley, and Seay that red shirted. next year they will have to get some wr. Tibbs in this class can play too.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 1, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> mitchell and conley have to play 2 more years in athens before they could leave...3 years removed from hs.  bennett isn't going anywhere soon.  brown and wooten have been a let down.



Brown seemed like he was starting to come around.  I'm hoping Wooten gets healthy and contributes.


----------



## T Tolbert (Feb 1, 2012)

JHC tweeted he is all dawgs painted his  shoes red or somethin like that. But who knows.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2012)

T Tolbert said:


> JHC tweeted he is all dawgs painted his  shoes red or somethin like that. But who knows.


Honestly i'm tired of hearing about it. I dont care if he signs or not now. We are loaded at his postion anyway. If his grandpaw is the problem so be it. If it's JHC then I definitly dont care if he signs. Too much drama related to him already!


----------



## T Tolbert (Feb 1, 2012)

^ this


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 1, 2012)

I am happy with our class. Yeah we need more big lineman. I am about over the drama of the kid with outta Valdosta. Frankly I really wanted Dawson more and am glad we got him away from Vandy. We may have to go juco on a couple of big ol bodies.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2012)

He says he's ready to help put UGA on the map! http://espn.go.com/colleges/georgia...ns-100-percent-georgia-bulldogs?eleven=twelve


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 1, 2012)

What is going on with Josh Harvey-Clemons. Is he in or out?
I just wish he would commit one way or the other.


----------



## Crimson (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats on a really, really good class.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Feb 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Honestly i'm tired of hearing about it. I dont care if he signs or not now. We are loaded at his postion anyway. If his grandpaw is the problem so be it. If it's JHC then I definitly dont care if he signs. Too much drama related to him already!



Same here


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Feb 1, 2012)

If JHC signed his LOI and his grandpa won't sign it, he'll have to sit out next year. I don't think his grandpa will do that to him.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> What is going on with Josh Harvey-Clemons. Is he in or out?
> I just wish he would commit one way or the other.



he is committed, he just has to get gramps to sign the letter.


----------



## riprap (Feb 1, 2012)

Come on Paw Paw!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm with Jeff.  I don't really care now.  If grandpa is the problem, he's acting like a little kid pouting because he's not getting what he wants.  It would be nice to have him but this has gone beyond ridiculous.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 2, 2012)

Folks, comments about we don't care could be hurtful here.  Lindsey Scott said last night that some Florida fans are pounding grandpa with those comments.

Just lay back and let this play out.  This is not Josh, this is grandpa.  I think grandpa is going to come around.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> Folks, comments about we don't care could be hurtful here.  Lindsey Scott said last night that some Florida fans are pounding grandpa with those comments.
> 
> Just lay back and let this play out.  This is not Josh, this is grandpa.  I think grandpa is going to come around.



Sorry ducker but I just dont care. His grandpa is a piece of work. Let him go to UF, FS, whatever. I'm over all the drama related with that kids family.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 2, 2012)

Loi is in


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Loi is in



Im glad for the kid because his paw paw is a piece of work. Also glad because I dont have to hear about it anymore!


----------



## BSFR98 (Feb 2, 2012)

LOI is there.  It's official now.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Im glad for the kid because his paw paw is a piece of work. Also glad because I dont have to hear about it anymore!



Yeah exactly.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah exactly.



Love the avatar!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Love the avatar!



Did you hear the podcast from yesterday when he talked to the group at the Blind Pig?

Hilarious.  There was a question and answer period and some guy asked about the incident in my avatar.  Very funny.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Did you hear the podcast from yesterday when he talked to the group at the Blind Pig?
> 
> Hilarious.  There was a question and answer period and some guy asked about the incident in my avatar.  Very funny.


No I didnt. Is it on the dawgbone?


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> No I didnt. Is it on the dawgbone?



Yeah.  It's around 15 or 20 minutes long and you won't really learn anything that you don't already know, but some of the questions are great and Grantham's answers are pretty funny.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah.  It's around 15 or 20 minutes long and you won't really learn anything that you don't already know, but some of the questions are great and Grantham's answers are pretty funny.



We are going to be ready for all of our SEC rivals.......... It was pretty good.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> We are going to be ready for all of our SEC rivals.......... It was pretty good.



I could only hear Grantham's voice, but I could picture the look on his face when asked about Vandy.

Wouldn't you have loved to have been at the Blind Pig, and got Grantham to hang a round drink a couple of beers and get him talking about Franklin and Muschamp and a few more?  That would be fine entertainment.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I could only hear Grantham's voice, but I could picture the look on his face when asked about Vandy.
> 
> Wouldn't you have loved to have been at the Blind Pig, and got Grantham to hang a round drink a couple of beers and get him talking about Franklin and Muschamp and a few more?  That would be fine entertainment.


Yep, Grantham would be cool to hang out with. He doesnt mind pointing his finger......


----------

